# LITHUANIA - FIFA Futsal World Cup 2021



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The FIFA Futsal World Cup 2021 in Lithuania is three months away, it will be held in 3 cities: Vilnius, Kaunas and Klaipėda. The final will take place in Kaunas. Between September 12 and October 3, 24 teams from around the world will battle it out and one will be crowned FIFA Futsal World Cup champion of 2021. We already know the host country, cities and the group. Groups are below.

Group A:

🇱🇹 Lithuania (Host)
🇻🇪 Venezuela
🇰🇿 Kazakhstan
🇨🇷 Costa Rica

Group B:

🇺🇿 Uzbekistan
🇬🇹 Guatemala
🇷🇺 Russia
🇪🇬 Egypt

Group C:

🇹🇭 Thailand
🇵🇹 Portugal
🇲🇦 Morocco
🇸🇧 Solomon Islands

Group D:

🇵🇦 Panama
🇨🇿 Czech Republic
🇻🇳 Vietnam
🇧🇷 Brazil

Group E:

🇦🇴 Angola
🇯🇵 Japan
🇵🇾 Paraguay
🇪🇸 Spain

Group F:

🇦🇷 Argentina
🇺🇸 United States
🇷🇸 Serbia
🇮🇷 Iran

We are less than 100 days to the start of this event. Who do you think will win this Futsal World Cup?


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We are 5 days to the start of the FIFA Futsal World Cup 2021 Lithuania. Who do think will win this year's Futsal World Cup? It will be the 9th edition of the event.


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

Italy!


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

endrity said:


> Italy!


Unfortunately, Italy didn't make it to the FIFA Futsal World Cup 2021 Lithuania, so for Europe there's actually: Czech Republic, Kazakhstan, host Lithuania, Portugal, Russia, Serbia and Spain. For Africa only: Angola, Egypt and Morocco. For North, Central America and Caribbean is: Costa Rica, Guatemala, Panama and USA. For South America are: Argentina, Brazil, Paraguay and Venezuela. For Oceania the sole spot: Solomon Islands. And finally Asia is: Iran, Japan, Thailand, Uzbekistan and Vietnam. Which one of the 24 teams could win.


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

Well I guess it's Portugal!


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

endrity said:


> Well I guess it's Portugal!


And Yes, you're right. Portugal Won the 2021 FIFA Futsal World Cup over the previous winner Argentina. The next FIFA Futsal World Cup will be the 10th edition in 2024. We don't know the 2024 host will be next, i think it might be the right time for Morocco as host and is considered the favorite for the next edition over India, Iran, Vietnam, Mexico, USA, Guatemala and Russia. It could the North African country's chance this time after losing the 2026 FIFA World Cup to Canada/Mexico/USA. speaking of the USA and Mexico sides they might not be lucky enough to host the 2024 Futsal World Cup unlike the 2026 World Cup and could lost this time to Morocco.


----------

